

The Trouble With Boys - Alex3917
http://www.newsweek.com/id/47522/output/print

======
Alex3917
I submitted this because Peg Tyre's eponymous book came out last week. There
are a couple things in this article she backs away from, most notably she no
longer holds Gurian up as a reputable authority. Other than that the book is
similar to the article, but much expanded and with many more facts and
figures. The book is good but not brilliant, and there are actually a few
errors in it, but overall I'd say it's still worth reading if you're
interested in the subject or have a young kid. The author clearly spent a lot
of time in the classroom and talking with parents, so it's really useful for
highlighting what actually goes on in the classroom these days and how it may
differ from when you were a kid.

~~~
ruslan
What a piece of... erm.. crap. Sorry.

